# Rest in peace, Junior, poor little guy



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your daughter for the loss of your horses. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg I'm going to cry........

So sorry about Junior...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-( Give your daughter a hug for me.


----------

